
Facebook monitors and tracks the locations of users it deems a threat - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/14/18225373/facebook-threat-users-tracking-monitors-employees
======
jhayward
Kind of buried until the end is the fact that FB also apparently tracks the
location of its employees. The story of tracking the interns and determining
they weren't "working from home" doesn't hold up as written - what was the
predicate cause of concern for their safety?

